# Ring Doorbell



## cyberknight (1 May 2022)

Just ordered one as we have in the past had issues with idiots , we have an alexa show so i read you can hook it up to that as the doorbell? Has anyone else got one and how do you rate them as i only have the FIL opinion and he is a tech junkie who has gadgets he doesnt need so i cant rely on him for an honest opinion


----------



## vickster (1 May 2022)

There’s a thread here as a start 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ring-doorbells.279205/


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 May 2022)

It's done as a routine


----------



## Andy_R (1 May 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It's done as a routine



What else do you do with a doorbell?


----------



## si_c (1 May 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Just ordered one as we have in the past had issues with idiots , we have an alexa show so i read you can hook it up to that as the doorbell? Has anyone else got one and how do you rate them as i only have the FIL opinion and he is a tech junkie who has gadgets he doesnt need so i cant rely on him for an honest opinion



My Dad's got one, he quite likes it, he got it on the recommendation of by brother who really likes it also. The only issue he has is remembering to charge it up, if you have an existing doorbell, you might be able to wire it to that so you don't need to charge it though.


----------



## Daninplymouth (1 May 2022)

I use the ring spot camera and really like it, sure the lens is pretty similar to the doorbell so I’d imagine the picture and functions are really similar


----------



## cougie uk (1 May 2022)

One tip I'd give is to take a pic of the QR code on the bell as if its a wireless one - when you change your router you need to connect it again.
Apart from that it's excellent.


----------

